# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  German Food is Delicious!

## Jovialis

I must recommend the fantastic restaurant called Ernst in Berlin. We ate there a few days ago, and it was exquisite. We had 33 dishes of a finely crafted tasting menu, with a wonderful wine pairing. It is not cheap, but if you are a foodie, I urge you to go to this restaurant. The entire cooking staff greets you, and treats you like gold. But not in a disingenuous way; they were extremely warm, and welcoming. This was the highlight of our trip, bar-none.

For street food, Currywurst makes for a good snack. I recommend the spicy sauce, with a beer.

There were many other places with names I cannot begin to pronounce, but I must say, Germans make good comfort food as well. Just ask your waiter for recommendations, and they will steer you in the right direction. Anything with Eel is amazing. Also, ask for Krabentoast.

----------


## bicicleur

I guess the tapas restaurant was not German, it was Spanish.
Germany used not to have a fine food culture, but that has changed gradually the last few decades, like in many countries in northern Europe.
You have to know where to go.

----------


## Jovialis

> I guess the tapas restaurant was not German, it was Spanish.
> Germany used not to have a fine food culture, but that has changed gradually the last few decades, like in many countries in northern Europe.
> You have to know where to go.


Some of it was fusion, but all the food, and recipes were local.

Sorry, it was not tapas, I meant to say tasting menu.

----------


## Sofie Tveit

I have visited Germany last vinter. The most lovable memory I had from that visit was street food.

Superlicious

One thing I always search in between my travel is food, especially street food. Thats where you can find the heart of every country.

----------


## camilahenry

I'm planning to move to Germany in April 2021.

----------


## pxxlsisk

I remember when I was in Germany, I visited the Andechs Monastery, where they brewed the best beer I've ever tasted and also cooked very good meat.

----------

